# Photo Project #8 - Weathered



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*2Cool Photo Project #8*

Congrats to Fisher Lou's tree cross section as the last project winner - clever and well-executed image.

*Title - "Weathered"*

Given our recent Ike dealings I though this one was pretty ironic. We're looking for things that have been weathered. Old rusty nails, barbed wire, faded cracked paint, oxidized alloys, spectrum glass, etc.

Project expires 10/31. 

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk. 

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Inspired by Koru's Napping Cat*

My weathered, old beagle with a lit PS trickery. What do you think? I tried to keep it subtle.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

It appears that he is very acclimated to his enviroment. I like his ambient surroundings.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Out at Crystal Beach today helping clean up and took a moment to take a photo.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Taken with a Nikon Coolpix $129 camera. Besides re-sizing, nothing else done. No touch up etc.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Gary, that Coopix rocks!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Man that is a cool pix. I love the colors and the sharpness. Looks like you nailed it! Nice photo.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.








.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Weathered boards and lizard*

This ought to fit the bill. 3 shots taken with a Pentax 200mm 2.5 lens. 
#1 Lizard on weathered wood
#2 Rusty tools and wiskey bottles
#3 Rusty bobwire with cactus and butterfly


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Karen, that spare looks like it might need a spare!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

The old pump..









the old sewing machine:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Karen, that spare looks like it might need a spare!


you're right there. 

amazing photos everyone!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks, as I am one of everyone. Haven't posted in a while but have been active. Your rusty rim reminds me of fome of my former cars. Great shot.



Koru said:


> you're right there.
> 
> amazing photos everyone!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Shed Hunter said:


> Thanks, as I am one of everyone. Haven't posted in a while but have been active. Your rusty rim reminds me of fome of my former cars. Great shot.


i'm glad you said they were 'former' cars.  and thanks.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Nut and bolt.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Old scoop behind the shed.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

how about this for something a little weathered...










rosesm


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Karen , I like it, never thought of it that way. Nice photo and good expression.


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Took these last month Bennett Lake area BC Canada. OOOPPss not within the Oct. timeframe ..sorry DQ these.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*OK heres my entry*

Back yard shot. Photoshopped using layers, colored pencil filter.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow, all these images have my poetry muse dancing about as if its on hot coals!

rosesm


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

*weathered bulkhead*

Just loved the colors it produced .
Sony Cybershot 12xDSC-h5
cropped shot


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Good job, Terry! I love the colors. Everyone here has some great photos.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You guys are good!


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

An old lantern.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Old home place at our deerlease in Fredericksburg. Built mid 1800's

FinePix S7000










Old weathered photo of the owner of a company I work for. Original picture taken in 1933. He will turn 80 years old Jan. 2009. He still comes into work everyday and puts in his 8-10 hours.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.








.










rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Old Cypress Tree remains.









My 82yr old Father in law has aged better than the tree he is next to.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Who won?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

on the premise that this isn't finished until there's another topic put up, here's one from the other day...










this topic is really growing on me.


----------

